
Game release learnings: iOS sales, breaking even and impact of App Store feature - fleon
https://blog.sheepingaround.com/post/183090206855/one-month-of-sheeping-around-thoughts-and-numbers
======
fleon
This is a two-part post:

Part 1: 10 day retrospective
[https://blog.sheepingaround.com/post/182394390565/sheeping-a...](https://blog.sheepingaround.com/post/182394390565/sheeping-
around-retrospective-by-the-numbers)

Part 2 (currently the url): 1 month retrospective
[https://blog.sheepingaround.com/post/183090206855/one-
month-...](https://blog.sheepingaround.com/post/183090206855/one-month-of-
sheeping-around-thoughts-and-numbers)

